# Wingfoot Today



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

Went this morning and not much luck. Alot of boats on the water. I rented a boat today but thnkfully I pick-up my own boat in a few weeks. I thought everyone was having a bad day until I got back on shore and saw a few guys with 4-5 bass that they were weighing (4-5#) batch. I hated seeing those guys those fish with them vice letting them go. The biggest one looked to be filled with eggs. It seems alot of these guys fishing Wingfoot are taking these good size bass out with them. I know times are tough but damn, before you know it, if this continues, the bass are going to be gone from Wingfoot. The other sad part is the guy renting the boats was out taking pictures of these guys whooping it up. I guess he feels this will help his business but in the long run it will only hurt. I really hate seeing this.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

What's so bad about seeing guys catching nice bass and letting them go?


----------



## mriley1451 (Feb 12, 2008)

wait...so did they let them go or not? your story is confusing..no offense!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I hate to see nice bass taken home too! If they bought licences, it's legal, and, I hope they have a good recipe. Wingfoot will become like any ordinary lake instead of some mythical shangri-la , Ok by me. --Tim..........................................................................................................................................


----------



## dvgonefishing (Sep 16, 2010)

How would u know they didnt release em when u didnt stay for the whole show.... Please before u go posting anything, know the facts. I was there for the whole thing and every bass was released unharmed. So next time know the facts b4 u go posting unessary comments.... Thank u andhave a nice day


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Why are bass the "sacred" fish and you must catch and release them?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

The Original Poster is saying that he does not like the "Vice" style Weight Scale (I think). The Original Poster is saying that the Bass are somehow injured from that. Then they are released with a mouth injury..... That is MY interpretation of what I believe the Original Poster is saying.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Bass are deemed "sacred" to tourney and bass anglers because they specifically target those fish. Most bass anglers don't care about walleye, musky, cats or panfish because they are targeting bass only. Supporting what they are passionate about. When you return trophy fish to a body of water you are hoping for a fishery that stays awesome. I whole hearted think catch and release is a good thing, but taking a few trophy fish out is not the normal practice of every bass angler. I think they respect catch and release so it advances their passion. But it truely doesn't do the harm to a body of water if trophy bass are removed by a few anglers to eat or put on the wall as a trophy. After all Wingfoot was closed for several years , letting the fish grow. And yes, as it recieves pressure from the public you can bet the big fish will get caught and possibly kept. An idea for that specific lake would be to not allow tourneys on it at all. Let the bass fishing be as is. Possibly slot limits for those worried about size. Less tourney pressure from all the individual clubs/circuits would mean better bass fishing for everybody. Keeping a medium sized bass for eating and one trophy sized bass for the wall could be interesting. I'm sure true bass anglers would love the idea of having a go to lake that does not get pounded by the tourney circuits. Kind of a neat idea to have a prestine lake just for a change. I know just about every bass angler could justify keeping an 8-10 pounder for the wall.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

large bass are no good to eat, so i keep fish 8 inches to 12 inches.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

General said:


> Why are bass the "sacred" fish and you must catch and release them?


(Just my opinion), I think they put up a good fight and are fun to catch, but taste like ass! Have fun and catch them, take a picture for the album, then gently release them back to catch again another day when they are bigger and smarter. Again, just my own personal opinion. I don't fish for them so I don't care much what they do with them. I do think in a lake such as Wft, they eat a lot of smaller panfish which inturn, is good for the fishery. Once upon a time, Wft had bass, northerns, and walleye in it, and it was an outstanding lake for good sized crappie, gills and perch. It's not so good right now for keeper sized "eating" fish.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

its not bad that people keep bass. there needs to be so many pounds removed a year depending on how many acres the pond/lake is. the problem is keeping the big ones. in ohio the avg bass grows 4 inches its two first years. after that they avg 2 inches a year. you can do the math. most 4 and 5 pound bass are anywhere from 18 to 24 inches. so keep the 12 to 15 inchers and let the hogs go. they just dont get big in ohio.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

kingfisher42 said:


> its not bad that people keep bass. there needs to be so many pounds removed a year depending on how many acres the pond/lake is. the problem is keeping the big ones. in ohio the avg bass grows 4 inches its two first years. after that they avg 2 inches a year. you can do the math. most 4 and 5 pound bass are anywhere from 18 to 24 inches. so keep the 12 to 15 inchers and let the hogs go. they just dont get big in ohio.


 I agree with you. This time of year, I may keep 1, or 2, or 3 legal to medium sized bass depending on the water quality. And as for folks saying they taste bad, that's a crock. It depends on water quality, and the time of year which affects the taste of bass. Wouldn't advise keeping spawning, or post spawn summer bass at all, also won't keep large females either. Largemouth bass are in the bluegill family, and if filleted and the skin removed, and cooked properly most people wouldn't know what they were eating. I'm in agreement with infishermens opinion on selective harvest, and catch and release. Most of the local lakes around here have too many stunted bass to begin with.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

The only problem is that a few could ruin it for all. I've seen guys take bass out of there like it's their job. Then come back the next day and do it again. I only hope it stays decent for a couple of years. Without weed growth there's not a lot of goog hiding the fish can do. 

It used to be great a few years ago. Caught (& released) my personal best there before the park opened last year. Just before that one hit I C&R a 6lber. Some days a boat could catch 12-20 BIG bass. I believe those days are gone but I'll have fun helping to controll the crappie population by taking home a batch for the freezer.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> (Just my opinion), I think they put up a good fight and are fun to catch, but taste like ass! Have fun and catch them, take a picture for the album, then gently release them back to catch again another day when they are bigger and smarter. Again, just my own personal opinion. I don't fish for them so I don't care much what they do with them. I do think in a lake such as Wft, they eat a lot of smaller panfish which inturn, is good for the fishery. Once upon a time, Wft had bass, northerns, and walleye in it, and it was an outstanding lake for good sized crappie, gills and perch. It's not so good right now for keeper sized "eating" fish.


Hey Charlie, in your opening sentence,of your post, at the end of it ,you wrote,and I quote,said that bass taste like"a$$", would you elaborate just a little bit how you are able to give this "assimilation" of taste please? ;-)  ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<------ ps pay back! gay blade?


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

I would have to agree that bass are not a good eating fish.

all that oil in their flesh makes them way too "fishy" unless there deep fried.


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

bass is on the top list of my wife's recipe and 2nd on mine(crappie are the best). Steam it 8 minutes and pour some sauce on it and it's one of the best meal.

Somehow, big bass tastes worse than smaller ones. so 12-15 is the best. I agree on letting go hogs to breed more fingerlings, they are good breeder and provides your with next big bass in the long run.

unlike many other fishermen we don't like the taste of trout/steelhead, oily and fishy.


----------



## Largemouthlipper56 (Apr 12, 2011)

Fellas,
I dont mean to take away from all the talk about fish recipes, but, I am new to this area, and I am in love with Mogadore and Ladue because I know what kind of Bass I have caught out of there. But I keep hearing good reviews about Wingfoot, and that is was not open to the public for the longest time. I do not know much about it other than the maps says its very shallow. So my question is, do the fish share any similarities in size to the hogs that have been caught out of Moggie or Ladue? Or are they a bit smaller? I plan to head out there this week and see for myself, but I was just seeing what ya'lls opinion was.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

C.J.Stone is right. Don't fool around with them . Catch them and treat them gently and release them unless you are keeping them to eat . Don't hold them out of the water too long like the so-called experts do on fishing shows.


----------



## Crappie Slayer (Feb 3, 2008)

First let me aplogize that I didnt stay around to see the rest of the show. Someone else will now have the opportunity to catch those hogs. Like others here, I would be the first to keep a trophy bass to hang on the wall (8-10#). I also can see keeping a few of the smaller guys to take home and eat, although, personally I rather stick with eyes, perch, and other panfish. As fisherman we all have a duty to preserve our lakes for future generations. I'm not a scientist, but if we take bucketfuls of fish out of a small lake like Wingfoot, it seems that their populations would dwindle especially if were taking large amounts of spawing fish. One only needs to look to the crappie population at Wingfoot and Mogadore. I fished Wingfoot several times last spring and summer and found most of the crappie in the 6-8" range. Surely their are bigger fish but few and far between. I personally like the 9" limit and hope that size will be enforced on Wingfoot although at this time I dont believe there is a size restriction at this lake. One only needs to fish at Delaware to see what a 9" size restriction can do for crappie fishing. I'm only one fisherman that wants to do the right thing so that one day my kids and grandchildren will be able to enjoy our lakes.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> large bass are no good to eat, so i keep fish 8 inches to 12 inches.


Just so you know, if mr. ranger comes by and sees you with a 8 in bass there WILL be fines to pay. Legal minimum is 12 inches.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

buckzye11 said:


> Just so you know, if mr. ranger comes by and sees you with a 8 in bass there WILL be fines to pay. Legal minimum is 12 inches.


Just looked at my copy of the 2011-12 Ohio fishing regs. You are correct on the 12" size limit for bass in most lakes in Ohio, but in the list of lakes with size limits, Wingfoot is NOT on it(although it should still qualify for a "5 bass limit" due to the "public waters" specification)! Nor is Wft. on it for possession size limit, or creel limit, for crappie. I think they are right on for the crappie as the overly abundant 7-8" crappie are stunted ADULT fish(they will not get bigger by leaving them alone!), and before they can add the lake to the size limit, they have to reduce the numbers of these "adult" fish. Not including bass size limit on Wingfoot, on the other hand, is a serious oversight on the part of the ODNR, IMHO.
ps-Before anyone starts contradicting this post, read the regulations VERY CLOSELY as I just did and you will see this is stated correctly!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Opps, i knew that WF had no regs for Crappie, but i had no idea about the Bass. Just trying to keep the kid out of any hot water. Goes to show you should always read the regs closely.... like i didn't


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

buckzye11 said:


> Opps, i knew that WF had no regs for Crappie, but i had no idea about the Bass. Just trying to keep the kid out of any hot water. Goes to show you should always read the regs closely.... like i didn't


Not a prob. buck, and I agree 100%-I think the just state screwed up and will fix it somehow as they always usually seem to do. Maybe a sign at the entrance and at the deep water launch.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

dont worry wingfoot will be just as dead as mogadore after everyone rapes the lake out of the ez fish.....then you will have to know how to fish to find them


----------



## schlifawitz (Sep 30, 2010)

fishingful said:


> dont worry wingfoot will be just as dead as mogadore after everyone rapes the lake out of the ez fish.....then you will have to know how to fish to find them


Can you really say Mogadore is dead? Just because you can't go out and catch a limit every outing in the first twenty minutes does not constitute a "dead" lake. 

How fun is fishing and catching them every time? 

If it was easy it wouldn't be called fishing, just catching.


----------



## Largemouthlipper56 (Apr 12, 2011)

I will be at Wingfoot in the morning, and then I will let you know how the fish are. But as for the comment about Moggie being dead, that is totally false. I have caught many nice bass from there. I have gone to many tournaments there too, and i can honestly say that any one that has a limit is always in the double digits on weight. Now I do not know what you consider a dead lake, but make your way out to Spencer lake, and then you can officially see what a dead lake looks like. Moggie is my all time favorite lake, and will remain that way because I have never caught that size and quantity of real bass before I went there.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

fishingful said:


> dont worry wingfoot will be just as dead as mogadore after everyone rapes the lake out of the ez fish.....then you will have to know how to fish to find them


Don't worry - the Cormorants will eat all of the fish in Wingfoot before we get to over-harvest them.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Lol guys it was a joke. 

Mogadore is a great lake if you know what to throw and where to do it. I have taken quite a few 4-5 lb fish out of there season after season. Took me a long time to learn how to fish that lake.

Wingfoot will loose some of the fish mass over the next few years and guys will say its a dead lake because they cant go out and have 100 fish multi species days.....but just like any place else you need to know how to truly fish to constantly catch fish


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

My brother in-law is a taxidermist and most of the trophy bass caught they don't want the meat. I get it!
I got a 9.9 pound bass and it was just as good as a 12 incher...several other large bass over the years and they are delicious.
Personally, I think the tourney anglers are the ones that say the big ones are not good to eat. JMO


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow I didnt think there was a taxadermist out there still doing fish. The new longer lasting process used, you take a picture of the fish and give them acurate measurments and they will make a duplicate that will last longer than a taxi'ed fish will. Its less expensive also. you release it back into the lake or ocean to spread its DNA on to future generations. To bad "Dotti" is gone but that only means her DNA has been spread over the years since her first time on that famous outside the mouth hookset.
As for eating anything out of wft, I just dont know if it is worth the chance of lead poisoning. A few years ago lead was a miracle cure but then the information changed as to what is safe to eat. Life is just to short to take that kind of chances. For me anyway.
I do eat fish but I want to know were it came from. Farm raised fish are really good safe and supports local economy for a few cents more.
just my three cents worth.
later
donm


----------



## Dopey Fudd (Jun 15, 2008)

fishingful said:


> dont worry wingfoot will be just as dead as mogadore after everyone rapes the lake out of the ez fish.....then you will have to know how to fish to find them


darn straight Moggie is dead. It used to be a very very good lake. nice fish, good numbers. Once the state took over and let every larry, curly, moe, dick, and Jane on the lake, it took a huge dump! too many people were on it, and kept everything. the group I learned the lake from didn't keep crappies under 10", perch under 8, and gills under 8. and our stringers were always full. now, go out, spend 5 hours, end up with 5 fish, all paper thin, under 6".

People need to learn selective harvest. Thankfully the state has put regs out to help, but we need to be even more selective. Its kinda like shooting a hen mallard because she swam into the deeks, and don't want to go home empty handed. Most sportsmen will pass on her A-) because she swam in, and B-) just cause she's a she. 

If you keep all the fish between 8 and 12" that leaves nothing but juvies 8" and smaller. It takes years for them to grow into nice fish. Then if you start keeping them when they are 6-8" because there are no bigger fish, then you end up with no mature fish at all. that makes the possibility of large mature fish nonexhistant i/e MOGADORE!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Some of you guys are starting to sound pathetic! This lake is dead, that lake is dead. Stop depending on somebodys report to tell you when and where to go. On every one of these lakes somebody is having success. Someone who knows the lake, has a pattern, keeps a journal. When everybody else is getting skunked, they're getting some action. The best of us can't kill 'em everyday, but if you play the percentages, you'll have some amazing days. It takes years to learn a lake. Do your homework! Stop the bitchin'!--Tim..................................................................................................................................................


----------



## WiseEyes (Apr 7, 2010)

dmills4124 said:


> Wow I didnt think there was a taxadermist out there still doing fish. The new longer lasting process used, you take a picture of the fish and give them acurate measurments and they will make a duplicate that will last longer than a taxi'ed fish will. Its less expensive also. you release it back into the lake or ocean to spread its DNA on to future generations. To bad "Dotti" is gone but that only means her DNA has been spread over the years since her first time on that famous outside the mouth hookset.
> As for eating anything out of wft, I just dont know if it is worth the chance of lead poisoning. A few years ago lead was a miracle cure but then the information changed as to what is safe to eat. Life is just to short to take that kind of chances. For me anyway.
> I do eat fish but I want to know were it came from. Farm raised fish are really good safe and supports local economy for a few cents more.
> just my three cents worth.
> ...


I think you mean mercury. Lead is not a huge concern and truthfully either is mercury from the majority of lakes in the state. You just shouldnt eat fish 4 or times a week.


----------



## schlifawitz (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow said:


> Some of you guys are starting to sound pathetic! This lake is dead, that lake is dead. Stop depending on somebodys report to tell you when and where to go. On every one of these lakes somebody is having success. Someone who knows the lake, has a pattern, keeps a journal. When everybody else is getting skunked, they're getting some action. The best of us can't kill 'em everyday, but if you play the percentages, you'll have some amazing days. It takes years to learn a lake. Do your homework! Stop the bitchin'!--Tim..................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 43884


Couldn't agree more. I've been out on many lakes, Mogadore included, and fished multiple days and not had a bite. Does this mean the lake is dead? NO. It means I'm doing something wrong. I've also had incredible days on lakes, once again, Mogadore included. Yes, in 2011. Just 2 weeks ago, I caught a 15.5lb limit, and culled out 7 fish. (strictly catch and release) Like Wow said, do your homework and put in your time, you WILL catch them.

Patients...:T


----------



## Largemouthlipper56 (Apr 12, 2011)

schlifawitz said:


> Couldn't agree more. I've been out on many lakes, Mogadore included, and fished multiple days and not had a bite. Does this mean the lake is dead? NO. It means I'm doing something wrong. I've also had incredible days on lakes, once again, Mogadore included. Yes, in 2011. Just 2 weeks ago, I caught a 15.5lb limit, and culled out 7 fish. (strictly catch and release) Like Wow said, do your homework and put in your time, you WILL catch them.
> 
> Patients...:T


I completely agree, just fish and if your not catching anything switch it up. The fish are there, they just dont want what your giving them. Almost every angler I know has a tackle box full of lures that dont use half of them. Try one of them lures that you would never normally throw, and if that doesnet work throw something else. Learn the lake and you will catch fish.


----------



## Dopey Fudd (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow said:


> Someone who knows the lake, has a pattern, keeps a journal. It takes years to learn a lake. Do your homework! ]




umm, yea, I have and do. thank you very much! and for crappie, its DEAD!


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

I would have to agree that something is "OFF" with this lake.

When i was thereon Sunday i had the waders on and fished about 150 yards on the shoreline by the ranger station.

there were about 1,500 dead crappies there.

most were washed all the way to shore but a lot were in the 8' shallow bank.

as well at 2 of those GIANT carp (?) those things could have swallowed a football.

i dont think it got over fished, something happened.

there are still crappies out there, i saw a guy landing a few on a boat by the tire reef, but he said there should be more.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

McMish said:


> I would have to agree that something is "OFF" with this lake.
> 
> When i was thereon Sunday i had the waders on and fished about 150 yards on the shoreline by the ranger station.
> 
> ...


The crappie are there. I was marking some of the biggest schools of them I've ever seen yesterday in 10-20 FOW. But they are all generally small.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

thelatrobe33 said:


> The crappie are there. I was marking some of the biggest schools of them I've ever seen yesterday in 10-20 FOW. But they are all generally small.


Fished that lake for more than 30 years and can honestly state, there are no 20 ft. depths in Wingfoot. There "might" be some 15 ft. holes.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

dmills4124 said:


> Wow I didnt think there was a taxadermist out there still doing fish. The new longer lasting process used, you take a picture of the fish and give them acurate measurments and they will make a duplicate that will last longer than a taxi'ed fish will. Its less expensive also. you release it back into the lake or ocean to spread its DNA on to future generations. To bad "Dotti" is gone but that only means her DNA has been spread over the years since her first time on that famous outside the mouth hookset.
> As for eating anything out of wft, I just dont know if it is worth the chance of lead poisoning. A few years ago lead was a miracle cure but then the information changed as to what is safe to eat. Life is just to short to take that kind of chances. For me anyway.
> I do eat fish but I want to know were it came from. Farm raised fish are really good safe and supports local economy for a few cents more.
> just my three cents worth.
> ...


 A few years ago, lead was a concern at wingfoot because of the duck hunting over the years, don't know what became of the research, haven't heard anything more about it. As far as farm raised being safest, there are concerns now about the levels of hormones used in growth rates of farm raised fish, sort of like what's in poultry. In some of the southern states like mississippi, and florida, they are starting to post meal limits on farm raised fish too.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Fished that lake for more than 30 years and can honestly state, there are no 20 ft. depths in Wingfoot. There "might" be some 15 ft. holes.


I'll consider myself lucky to have found it in 30 minutes then!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

The lead they are talking about is from when the Goodyear Hunting & Fishing Club's trap shooting range was open. It was closed down around 5 years ago for fear of contaminating the lake. So there is alot of 6 shot on the bottom of the lake by the range.... what effect it has on the fish....don't know. ive ate some wingfoot crappie, they didn't have a heavy metal taste to them.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

i snagged a hundred crappie on moggie with a lipless when i was bass fishing it is not dead


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Wingfoot has a couple of 15ft holes and one 23 ft canyon. Mogadore is not dead. Far from it. It does help that Wingfoot is taking some preasure off of it. Moggie is a great lake with scenic views all around. If you let your imagination go, you can make believe you're in Canada. 

I'm a very concerned outdoorsman, especially aware of trash, but I've learned that all lakes go through a natural cycle if managed correctly. We can harm the cycle if we overharvest.

I personally put all bass back and take some gills, crappie, and walleye when the time is right during the year. What hurts is when guys take everything they catch every time they go for the freezer.


----------

